

"Theoretical Framework" (comic strip) - Mz
http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1762

======
Mz
I thought this might go over okay here because this particular strip reminds
me of some of the stuff on XKCD. Tried to not give away the punch line, so
just stuck to the comic's title.

